# R33 GTR Gear Knob Thread



## ab20000 (Jun 30, 2012)

Anybody know what the thread is? Seem to recall M10x1.25 but am I making that up?
:thumbsup:


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Pretty sure it's M12x1.25. I think M10 is the R34 though not 100%


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

Cris said:


> Pretty sure it's M12x1.25. I think M10 is the R34 though not 100%


it says here:
This item will fit most Nissan models with 5-speed Manual Transmission and 10mm gear stick screw. Will not fit Primera (P12) 6-speed sport grade models (20V, W20V)
ebay nismo gear knob
wil it fit a r33 gtr?
i was about to order one.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

If you don't believe me as to the thread size just unscrew your gears knob and measure the thread size.

In fact I would suggest doing that anyway. I did when I was looking for a replacement knob.


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

Cris said:


> If you don't believe me as to the thread size just unscrew your gears knob and measure the thread size.
> 
> In fact I would suggest doing that anyway. I did when I was looking for a replacement knob.


this is 10 mm right? or you dont count the thread?


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

From that pic it looks to be M10.

Maybe my memory is faulty!

Weirdly I have that exact Nismo gearknob. It only lasted a short while on my car because I didn't like the shape of it. It's in a box in the back of my garage. I try and double check when I get home tonight.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

I'll measure mine tonight with a thread pitch gauge and digital caliper.
It will be an accurate answer.


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

I have one of those in my R33 and my S14a


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

It *is* M10 x 1.5


----------

